# Start Zyme and Cycle



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

I am trying to reduce my nitrite levels. should i use both or just one. i have a 20 gallon tank. with one 4in RBP and 2 live plants.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

You can use it together safley. 
But not recommended, unless ur fish are showing signs or something.

Let it be, they will get thru it.
When is the last time you added CYCLE to your tank?

How high is your nitrites?
Whats nitrates at?
Whats ammo at? *<-*

Have you done a partial water change in this cycling tank yet?


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

tank is almost 3 weeks old. i have done 2 20% water changes. i have used stress coat for new water. past 2 weeks my nitrites are at 0.5ppm and everything else is low.


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

and yesterday was the first time it put in cycle. i have done stress zyme for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Keep adding cycle..

Use as directed. You cannot overdoes using Cycle.
So alittle more then directed isnt bad.

Slow down on the water changes until tank is cycled.
Dont clean filter foam.

Your nitrite isnt that high it should spike soon.

Is your ammonia spiking now? Have you checked it?

Do you have any nitrates present yet??


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

it sound like your tank is not cycle completely? The only way to know that your tank is cycle your water suppost to read Ammonia....0 ppm, Nitrite....0 ppm, and Nitrate......20 - 30 ppm. The product cycle didn't work for me, I recommend you buy "bio-Spire" That is the best thing to cycle your tank..

Good Luck.................


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't add Cycle, Stress Zyme or anything else into the tank. Your tank is cycling fine and should be complete in about a week. Let the cycle run its course naturally and save your money at the same time.


----------

